# Firmware Build v9.0 2019.12.1.3 35eb8d8 (5/9/2019)



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Detected this afternoon on a Model 3 (VIN 99xxx) in an unspecified location. 👽

The previous firmware on this car was 2019.12.1.2, and all prior versions appear to be mainstream builds as well.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

Veedio said:


> Bug fixes to the bug fixes? This is getting kind of silly.


2019.12.1.2 was clearly a bug fix, based on the way it rolled out and comments of Tesla employees as reported by several TOO members.

But we don't know that's what 2019.12.1.3 is yet. Sometimes Tesla puts out a higher-number dot release that doesn't go wide. When that happens, either it's to deal with an issue for some oddball hardware combination or it's to do some comparison testing--tweak some features which were already working and see whether or not they work better after the new tweak.

We won't know which this is until we see whether it goes wide.


----------

